
Accidental Renaissance Photos - ric3rcar
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/aug/06/accidental-renaissance-photojournalism-italian-painting-ukraine-frank-lampard
======
bendykstra
There is a subreddit dedicated to such photos. Many of the top submissions are
quite good.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AccidentalRenaissance/top/?sort=top...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AccidentalRenaissance/top/?sort=top&t=all)

~~~
AVTizzle
For the guardian article to not mention this, where the inspiration obviously
came from, feels off.

~~~
killwhitey
The subreddit was made after the guardian piece was published.

------
involans
it is striking how quickly the hyperlinks twitter uses have rotted; the links
are now useless with no way to recover the content, stripping this article of
much of its value. All within a year.

~~~
mikeash
I only see two tweets linked, one works and the other fails because it was
deleted. Are there more than I'm missing?

------
vitd
I'm confused. The writer of the article seems to think that modern
photographers are unacquainted with the golden ratio. However, it's mentioned
in just about any web link on composition just after the "rule of thirds".
This shouldn't be surprising, and it's not at all accidental. It's entirely
planned by the photographer. Kind of a weird article to write. Did they not
have any photographers on staff to ask about it? (Serious question - I know
that the Chicago Tribune recently fired all their photogs and now have
reporters use cell phones for their photos.)

------
state
Seems like deep dream should be able to find batches of these.

